# Hello!



## MissMouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello, everyone! I'm MissMouse, and I've owned mice for around a year now&#8230; though I still feel like a newbie to mouse-keeping. I currently have a trio of middle-aged does, and I'd like to add another girl or two to my colony within the next month or so.

While I don't breed mice at the moment, as I'm still in high school, I do hope to begin breeding mice in two or three years and I want to learn all I can before then.

- MissMouse.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ilovemice101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome missmouse! I'm pretty new too!


----------

